# CÓMO SABER QUE UN VIDEO SE ESTA ACABANDO CUANDO LO ESTAS REPRODUCIENDO EN OBS



## javarb (Feb 16, 2020)

Durante los directos, suelo meter videos que he editado antes. Pero nunca se cuando se van a acabar para cambiar a otra escena. ¿Hay alguna formada de poner una linea con el tiempo del video o algo parecido?


----------



## locopau (Apr 25, 2020)

Encontraste la solución??
Yo tengo el mismo problema.

Saludos


----------



## gaboooouu (Jun 25, 2020)

Alguien que pueda dar solución a este problema??? Desde el principio que necesito una linea de tiempo en los videos.


----------



## gaboooouu (Jul 2, 2020)

Una solución que me ha funcionado hasta el momento es reproducir los videos en el reproductor VLC, y activar la salida de video y audio por NDI, de esta forma puedo ver la linea de tiempo del reproductor y saber en cuanto tiempo se acabará el video.


----------



## DiegoBonilla (Jul 2, 2020)

Llevo haciendo transmisiones con OBS ya desde hace mucho tiempo y siempre esto  ha sido un problema ¿En definitiva no existe alguna opción o plugin nativo en OBS? es algo muy necesario y creo que sería excelente mejora, hay algún apartado en donde se pueda sugerir?


----------



## EduardoDudu (Jul 9, 2020)

Seria mucho más excelente de lo que ya es


----------



## Nabi Martínez (Jul 9, 2020)

Hay una solución de poder mirar el tiempo de la escena lo que va de la fuente multimedia y lo que queda, la pueden encontrar e instalar en el siguiente enlace: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/pull/1803 

Algo así se vería:


----------



## javicastillo0495 (Sep 13, 2020)

Nabi Martínez said:


> Hay una solución de poder mirar el tiempo de la escena lo que va de la fuente multimedia y lo que queda, la pueden encontrar e instalar en el siguiente enlace: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/pull/1803
> 
> Algo así se vería:
> 
> View attachment 58635


como lo descargo soy nuevo en el foro


----------



## March (Sep 23, 2020)

seguimos esperando una solución que funcione chicos, gracias por sus aportes ....


----------



## InteractiveDNA (Sep 28, 2020)

La solition es Touch Portal. Quando play el video Touch Portal ativa un contador. Veja mi chanal como faiz.


----------



## JAIME NUÑEZ (Dec 10, 2021)

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡LA SOLUCION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ES ACTUALIZAR EL OBS, UNA VEZ ACTUALIZADO CUANDO ESTES EN LA ESCENA DEL VIDEO Y EL VIDEO SE ESTÉ REPRODUCCIENDO CLIC SOBRE EL VIDEO EN FUENTES Y LISTO, AHÍ APARECE LA BARRA DE TIEMPO.


ES SOLO CLICK SOBRE EL VIDEO EN REPRODUCCION

ACTUALIZA OBS
VE A LA BARRA SUPERIOR EN AYUDA DONDE DICE COMPROBAR ACTUALIZACIONES


----------

